# So now what Bush?



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

Today in Canada, gas prices rose to $1.12/L in some parts of the country.

Iran just started it's Nuclear program back up, and say that they will choke the pumps if the Western world tries to stop them. Now, if this happens, I can only see oil prices rising higher. I heard the figure $2/L by December, possibly more.

Anyone else feel that it is no longer practical to drive? Im happy we are moving downtown, mass transit is much more affordable these days.

My question is, whats next for our war-loving allies? Invade Iran to stop them from creating weapons of mass destruction? Prices will triple at the pumps. Iraq II anyone?

--Dan


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

1.12 a litre? its still in the low 90s here.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i paid 1.05 for premium...bullshit...stupid bush. he could easily relieve this inflation...but refuses to because him and his family/friends are making money


----------



## jefandniko (Sep 4, 2003)

time to buy some oil stocls.i suggest conneco phillips.drillers


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

As totally awesome as it is to blame Bush for everything because he is in fact a moron, refer to the law of supply and demand. Everyone drives a Ford Excursion or an H2 to get to the mall and back, they use more oil. Use more oil, demand goes up. Demand goes up, price goes up.

If people weren't so god damn retarded and realized that gasoline doesn't magically come from the ground at the gas station and that it is in fact a limmited resource, we wouldn't have this problem.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Today in Canada, gas prices rose to $1.12/L in some parts of the country.
> 
> Iran just started it's Nuclear program back up, and say that they will choke the pumps if the Western world tries to stop them. Now, if this happens, I can only see oil prices rising higher. I heard the figure $2/L by December, possibly more.
> 
> ...


Already stated, supply and demand. Nations and peoples are using more oil.

Iran, what happens to that theo shitter is up to forces that be. Threaten wallets of westerners, support to take a sh*t on that regime grows stronger every day. Not saying it is wise to invade or that an invasion will occur, just stating the obvious. You know how it is.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

yeah, i think there are way more influential people than bush that are creating the price jumps for oil. Ever heard of OPEC?


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Wow now im definatly buying a moped. i nearly pissed my pants when it hit a dollar.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Jebus said:


> Wow now im definatly buying a moped. i nearly pissed my pants when it hit a dollar.
> [snapback]1152605[/snapback]​


Haha


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

don't forget that Chinese are buying cars right now so the demand is getting bigger and bigger. They are 1.3 billions in that country....


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

matc07098702 said:


> don't forget that Chinese are buying cars right now so the demand is getting bigger and bigger. They are 1.3 billions in that country....
> [snapback]1152619[/snapback]​


i think that is also the other thing bringing up the cost. The chinese are using more and more oil every day, not only for cars though.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

why dont u ask france germany and britian how the negotiations are going w/ iran. We arent the main negotiators. Also, see how well iran does w/ sanctions and the loss of $$$ from not selling oil. Also, like it was posted earlier, it isn't the US thats causing the rise, its the whole world and their increasing demand for oil.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

lets not forget liberals taxing the hell out gas and not letting america drill for its own oil instead leaving us at the mercy of middle eastern countries to name their own price.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> As totally awesome as it is to blame Bush for everything because he is in fact a moron, refer to the law of supply and demand. Everyone drives a Ford Excursion or an H2 to get to the mall and back, they use more oil. Use more oil, demand goes up. Demand goes up, price goes up.
> 
> If people weren't so god damn retarded and realized that gasoline doesn't magically come from the ground at the gas station and that it is in fact a limmited resource, we wouldn't have this problem.
> [snapback]1152493[/snapback]​


thats what i think the big problem is, more and more drivers and they

all want the big fukn suv's that i think just do not belong in any city,

they are to big for most parking lots, they use way to much gas

i hate them. before i got fukt with this lung thing i use to ride a bike to

work and to most of my buddies house, which is something that most

people COULD DO in the area i live but dont. people need to do more

carpooling,


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Yes developing countries and economies are putting strain on oil. Maybe other countries could increase production, Russia, Venezuela, Mexico for example. But what the hell happens if oil output peaks?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

id sure like to get into working in solar power technology

thats the way man, job security


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> lets not forget liberals taxing the hell out gas and not letting america drill for its own oil instead leaving us at the mercy of middle eastern countries to name their own price.
> [snapback]1152654[/snapback]​


Yes, it's the liberals fault. If only we were allowed to just burn as much oil as we possibly could by not taxing it, then we could see what would happen first, us running out of oil entirely or us choking to death on carbon monoxide.

But on a related note, you guys must have f*cking SUPER LIBERALS with magical powers operating in your country if you could have conservatives in power for the past 5 years and yet liberals "really run the country and tax the hell out of gas... you know, deep down". Maybe you should set up some senate hearings and track down all the liberals in the country before they bring the conservative dream grinding to a halt you fundamentalist nut...



User said:


> But what the hell happens if oil output peaks?
> [snapback]1152659[/snapback]​


See that's where you failed User. In today's world you're not supposed to think two moves ahead or what happens after tommorow, the only primary concern is what happens immediately after you do what you're gonna do. All that "long term consequences" bullshit is just liberal craziness


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> But on a related note, you guys must have f*cking SUPER LIBERALS with magical powers operating in your country if you could have conservatives in power for the past 5 years and yet liberals "really run the country and tax the hell out of gas... you know, deep down". Maybe you should set up some senate hearings and track down all the liberals in the country before they bring the conservative dream grinding to a halt you fundamentalist nut...
> 
> [snapback]1152680[/snapback]​


What, liberals aren't in power right now ? Supersized government, big spending, zero fiscal responsibility. Sounds like liberals are in charge to me


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > But on a related note, you guys must have f*cking SUPER LIBERALS with magical powers operating in your country if you could have conservatives in power for the past 5 years and yet liberals "really run the country and tax the hell out of gas... you know, deep down". Maybe you should set up some senate hearings and track down all the liberals in the country before they bring the conservative dream grinding to a halt you fundamentalist nut...
> ...


Please if liberals were in power you'd probably have a black person in some high profile position like secretary of...

OH

MY

GOD!#@@@@@@@@@


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

On a brighter and more joyful note, Iran has restarted its nuclear program, Israel it going to continue the Gaza withdraw, Hamas says Israel is now a defected state because of it. Disease, ozone layer, world debt, are a problem. And the coming alien invasion is near lol. Awesome world we inhabit.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Yes, it's the liberals fault. If only we were allowed to just burn as much oil as we possibly could by not taxing it, then we could see what would happen first, us running out of oil entirely or us choking to death on carbon monoxide.


sure the world would be doomed if gas were not over taxed, just like it was when it was .99 cent a gallon.



> But on a related note, you guys must have f*cking SUPER LIBERALS with magical powers operating in your country if you could have conservatives in power for the past 5 years and yet liberals "really run the country and tax the hell out of gas... you know, deep down". Maybe you should set up some senate hearings and track down all the liberals in the country before they bring the conservative dream grinding to a halt you fundamentalist nut...


Just because a conservative was in office for the past 5 years doesnt mean liberals didnt have power, there was still congress and the senate which untill the last elections had more libs in it. O by the way your a bigger fundamentalist nut for being a liberal wacko.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> Just because a conservative was in office for the past 5 years
> [snapback]1152702[/snapback]​


Which conservative are you referring to ? Please... Bush and his supersized government is simply a Democrat with a bible


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> > Yes, it's the liberals fault. If only we were allowed to just burn as much oil as we possibly could by not taxing it, then we could see what would happen first, us running out of oil entirely or us choking to death on carbon monoxide.
> 
> 
> sure the world would be doomed if gas were not over taxed, just like it was when it was .99 cent a gallon.[snapback]1152702[/snapback]​


Yeah and it's not like pollution levels or oil reserves dropped during that time. It was a magical period where the laws of physics didn't come in and bother nobody, air polution from cars would simply seep back into the ground and become crude oil and you could marry your sister without the guvment gettin all up in your face. Damn gas tax.

And I'm not a liberal you numbnuts, there's actually more than two points on the political spectrum, which is why it's called a spectrum and not the "good doers and evil doers" view of the world.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> And I'm not a liberal you numbnuts, there's actually more than two points on the political spectrum, which is why it's called a spectrum and not the "good doers and evil doers" view of the world.
> [snapback]1152723[/snapback]​


Many do not know there is more than two points to the political spectrum. Its unfortunate.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Things to blame:

SUVs. 
Soccer Moms driving SUVs
China's growing economy
Environmentalists who wont allow new refinies to be built
Companies not doing anything about the shortage, finally/slowly is new technology being discovered/used for transportation

Supply vs Demand


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

How much is a liter in gallons? Haha, please dont bash me....Im American.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

One reason the Liberals are idiots also is they say oh you have to carpool your wrecking the enviorment but when i get my class 6 license im only allowed to have one passenger WTF and i have to deal with that bullsh*t for a year.

and also yes lets make a training wage that allows macdonalds to pay me 6.50$ an hour the liberals are up there asses.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> id sure like to get into working in solar power technology
> 
> thats the way man, job security
> [snapback]1152666[/snapback]​


although it will be larger than the current market, i doubt solar energy will become our main staple of energy in the future. Cells cost too much and will only be driven down by large amounts of production. Although you may see this differnetly because no one has solar cells on their house here. We dont need it where i am, as we have an abundance of hydroelectric power. Much of the power generated in my province is sold to minnesota.

I think small hydro(like small underwater turbines), tidal generators and wind power will be the big ones. Although these technologies are still a ways away in terms of being completely feasible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2005)

scrubbs said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > id sure like to get into working in solar power technology
> ...


Ya man, where I live, all of Southern Ontario gets power from the Niagara Falls









Thats a lot of hyroelectricity!

--Dan


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if people didn't need to guzzle 50 gallons per mile with their needlessly beefy car, we wouldn't need so much god damn oil. and the american population needs to quit being such fatasses. moped? get a damn bike you lazy asses. personally, i've been riding my skateboard in short distances and plan on getting a beach cruiser for longer distances.

if people only realized that there are other alternatives that actually require using our bodies *gasp*.

on a side note, i saw an awesome article on hydrogen powered cars...now that's what we should invest in. 0 emissions...


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

hyphen said:


> if people didn't need to guzzle 50 gallons per mile with their needlessly beefy car, we wouldn't need so much god damn oil. and the american population needs to quit being such fatasses. moped? get a damn bike you lazy asses. personally, i've been riding my skateboard in short distances and plan on getting a beach cruiser for longer distances.
> 
> if people only realized that there are other alternatives that actually require using our bodies *gasp*.
> 
> ...


the problem with hydrogen is we have no viable souce to get the gas. Right now we get it from dissociating water and getting it. the problem with this is that it takes way more energy to dissociate water than the hydrogen provides. Also, where does this power come from? You betcha, all the sources we rely on now, e.g. coal, oil, etc.

You can also get it from natural gas, which again is a fossil fuel.

I honestly dont think hydrogen will ever be viable, unless they find a deposit somewhere that is just gas and never ending, and doesnt need to be processed.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

rbp75 said:


> lets not forget liberals taxing the hell out gas and not letting america drill for its own oil instead leaving us at the mercy of middle eastern countries to name their own price.
> [snapback]1152654[/snapback]​


oh yeah because its definately the liberals, and like if we did drill in alaska it would even produce enough to relive the demand from the mideast plus why would they charge less per barrel if people are already paying the price, the demand is not going down and people are still driving totally impractical vehicals.. if they know we have no choice but to bend over and take then what motive do htey have to let the price come back down? there just raking in the cash and wer just pating it out like idiots..

rant: obviously if your a contractor or have 7 kids or need to haul big loads its pratical and im not smashing you but if you drive an esclade just to cart your fat ass around and it has bigger cup holder and you look cool because you play porn on the head rest tvs then you need to stop bitching abotu the cost of gas because its the choice you made..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Who proposed an national energy plan that would send billions of dollars in tax subsidies to energy companies that it would do nothing to dampen high prices or lessen dependence on Middle East oil? Take a guess.

Alaska is the messiah to oil price surge.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

all i know is the energy plan gets me more days of summer! woohoo for lighter nights longer!!...jk .

I stay out of politics at all costs..but to just say "the liberals did it" in such a narrowminded manner requires attention... we all know who created the current energy plan and if the liberals had done anything, the conservatives could have gone against any of it with this new plan.

Oh and when do we get to see the benefits of Operation Iraqi Oil? ... from all the refineries were "guarding"


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I vote we invade that whole friggin part of the map and take every last drop of oil they have in their god forsaken ground. F THEM...they wanna play hardball then so can we. If not for all the tree hugging liberals in this world.


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

It is a ploy to ensure america still has some at the end and the barrel is 65 dollars not 85


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

wouldnt it be cool if we were stockpiling oil for the last 3 decades....and then it turned out we were going to be supplying oil to the world. There would be no need for the middle east and the enginners who are basically all westerners leave. They dont know how to drill their own oil, they have no money, and since they dont really have anythign else of value for trade, they'd be worthless. We can withdraw from saudi arabia and the rest of the arab world. Let them fend for themselves and dont provide any aid. too bad its a pipe dream. Btw, i think russia has the highest deposits of natural gas in the world.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

divine said:


> It is a ploy to ensure america still has some at the end and the barrel is 65 dollars not 85
> [snapback]1153561[/snapback]​


being that hes from CA... gonna assume $85CA


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

first off. im now looking into buying a flinstones car.

i heard on the news the other night that Iran is threatening to choke off even more of the crude oil supply if the United States tries to interfere with their newly re-opened nuclear development.

what position to be in. the US (and rest of the world,lol) dont want Iran to develop nuclear weapon capabilities...but at the same time, if they intervene...the price of oil will rocket even higher...not a good thing. sorta concerning actually


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Buy a Bike, Bitches.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gas prices could be the final achilles heel of capitalism. Canada, US, etc, mid-class may fall like heavy bricks if gas goes much higher (which it will). We all may start to see little bricks fall out of the economic wall soon. Okay doomsday scenario.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

funny thing is, if i remember correctly OPEC or one of those international organazations have been STOCKPILING oil for decades, but not to help ppl but to regulate oil prices


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i dont think we have hit peak oil yet, the earth has been devoloping way longer then we have been using oil

this whole situation falls on the fact the few in charge are not feeling the effect while the mid and low class can and i think WILL in fact collapse. the peroid from 1900-1960 the workers union held a large chunk of power-if they didnt like something all workers would protest,picket...ect...ect and had the union to back them up-so in this affact the mid-low class held power . now days the workers unions are mainly health insurance and the such for its members

the iran nuclear issue is just another kick in the balls and a way for them to keep raking in $$$

blaming bush is an easy way out, although he (his administration) have a say in the subject they are not doing anything, there are lots of other factors then just "f*ck bush its his fault"


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

All this sh*t is really pissing me off. I have to drive over to my grandmothers house sometime tomorrow and lend her atleast $100 because she's running low on funds and can't afford eats, simple medicines and gas.









My mom and her brother can't help because they're mid-low on funds too.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Its funny how you all blame Bush and Iraq on the oil prices... We get 70+% of our oil from Venezula... Not the middle east. OPEC? Give me a break, they were proven to have no power in the 80's when the 1st world countries broke their backs.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Its funny how you all blame Bush and Iraq on the oil prices... We get 70+% of our oil from Venezula... Not the middle east. OPEC? Give me a break, they were proven to have no power in the 80's when the 1st world countries broke their backs.
> [snapback]1155630[/snapback]​


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Basically the induastalized world was gettin pissed at OPEC for tryin to pull some sh*t with oil inflation and price setting. So we showed them who had the real power and set them straight.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

User said:


> Gas prices could be the final achilles heel of capitalism. Canada, US, etc, mid-class may fall like heavy bricks if gas goes much higher (which it will). We all may start to see little bricks fall out of the economic wall soon. Okay doomsday scenario.
> [snapback]1154780[/snapback]​


I dont think we are near that yet. Europe is paying 5 bucks a gallon US for gas. In my city, we are at like 3.30 a gallon US. We still have a ways to go.



Ex0dus said:


> Its funny how you all blame Bush and Iraq on the oil prices... We get 70+% of our oil from Venezula... Not the middle east. OPEC? Give me a break, they were proven to have no power in the 80's when the 1st world countries broke their backs.
> [snapback]1155630[/snapback]​


so why is opec still around? So why are gas prices so high? In venezuela they pay like nothing for gas. OPEC may not be as big as it was, but it still has an effect.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This is soooo complex. Let's not forget there are political problems in Venezuela to add to this mess.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

There are a few drilling companys around me, their paying 22 bucks an hour and they've been working 16 hour days. i just turned in a bunch of apps..


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

Time to buy the Smart Car there in Canada that gets 85 mpg

or this

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20050813/ap_on_...HNlYwMlJVRPUCUl

Whether you are for or against the war in Iraq. One thing is certain, if the US and its allies didnt set up shop in the middle east. In the years to come we would certain countries turn down the tap or start a war with its neighbors. Or another likely scenario is they would hold the world hostage with its oil. And the net result would be China, US, Europe, Japan and South America economies would be crushed. We would see unemployment at record highs and hyper inflation everywhere. There would be violence in the streets worldwide. How would you like to pay $50 for a red belly? or $15 for a gal of milk? or a plane ticket to vegas for $800

Kind of reminds me of the movie mad max

Not a good situation....


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

uh dan, if liberal pussies would actually stop crying long enough for us take some of the oil we "supposedly" started the war for as compensation instead of them being OUR DEBT for the rest of time, we wouldn't be paying that much. and american liberal pussies, i know you douches want to remain dependant on foregin oil forever, but we do have a little bit of our own too. that's just our (the people who have rational brains instead of bleeding stupid knee-jerk hearts pumping estrogen) way of knowing you guys don't actually care that much at all. if you did, you wouldn't be like "save the memorial oak tree society dude", you'd be like "gosh, gas is expensive, maybe we should use our own. and i'm sure none of you care how many private gas guzzling jets john and teresa and your silly hollywood idols (nhl and saturday night live for the canadian libs) or how many suburbans they drive, gas consumption somehow has something to do with the president in your opinion. you idiots are the only reason gas costs that much. in short, you are stupid. i'm sorry, but that's apparently the way it has to be.







and iran should bring back a shah instead of these f****t AYOTOLAH unelected clerics that oppress the f*ck out of people every day. of course the u.n. doesn't care about that particular situation becasue they're too busy robbing everyone blind. i can't even stand to breathe the same air as you morons







.
and twitcho, i don't think you and i need to revisit any of our conversations here but democrat/liberal = LOSER in so many ways. socially, election-wise, talk about a sinking ship. dean or hillary running is better than any nader scenario could ever been. the young freak libs like you are just factionalizing the liberal base to my utter delight. that's gonna make it tough to get a majority turn out eh? go get 'em move on dot org. be my guest.


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> Its funny how you all blame Bush and Iraq on the oil prices... We get 70+% of our oil from Venezula... Not the middle east. OPEC? Give me a break, they were proven to have no power in the 80's when the 1st world countries broke their backs.
> [snapback]1155630[/snapback]​


actually where we get our oil doesnt have any impact on whats being talked about. Supply and Demand are the only factors here. Those factors are what OPEC uses to set the oil prices. So if Iran (a major producer regardless of the fact the US gets most of its oil from the Americas) says they are having a slowdown in production, OPEC gauges that and says if world is only producing X amount, we have to charge X dollars to keep it in balance.

This is on a global scale, people need to realize its not a US centric dilemna. And if OPEC has no power...how about you go against them and determine your own oil prices... oh thats right, you cant---doesnt sound like no power to me.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

instead of talking about the "who to blame" and "who are idiots" figure a solution. a solution is drive less and take part in activities that are not fueled with gasoline.

hypen is right, american are fat becasue they rely on convenent measures instead of effective. if a person needs to go to work, they would drive their Landrover instead of taken a train. People are greedy in America and we are too occupied with blame each other to realize their own flaws and realization of possible solutions.

not trying to get off track but what is a beach cruiser????


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

joefish219 said:


> if a person needs to go to work, they would drive their Landrover instead of taken a train. People are greedy in America and we are too occupied with blame each other to realize their own flaws and realization of possible solutions.
> 
> [snapback]1163983[/snapback]​


There are not many trains that connect people from home to work. Public transportation isn't as widespread as it is in Europe due to America having more land. If trains were available to take me from my home to my work, I'd take those if it were cheaper. (With right now it would be).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> joefish219 said:
> 
> 
> > if a person needs to go to work, they would drive their Landrover instead of taken a train. People are greedy in America and we are too occupied with blame each other to realize their own flaws and realization of possible solutions.
> ...


the truth.. public tranport in most areas is not suffecient unless you live or work in a city like NY.. when i lived out side dallas the busses werent good enough to take to work..

when i lived in colorado i didnt have a car and took the bus every where, it was a pain inthe ass since you have to plan everything you do around when the bus runs and bus stops arent always to close to your destination ..

its like two miles from my house to the nearest train station and the closest it will get me to work is about 3 miles, i cant be walking 5 miles a day for a 15 minute train ride making my total commute an hour and a half to go about 10 miles. i could ride my bike except it got stolen this weekend and its pretty much all up hill to work so i would be all sweaty and nasty by the time i got there, i could shower at work but we cant leave stuff in lockers and my cloths would be all wrinkled if i had to bring them to work in a duffle bag.. ive thought about alternatives to driving but in my area its pretty hard to aviod needing a car..


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2005)

--Dan


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Today in Canada, gas prices rose to $1.12/L in some parts of the country.
> 
> Iran just started it's Nuclear program back up, and say that they will choke the pumps if the Western world tries to stop them. Now, if this happens, I can only see oil prices rising higher. I heard the figure $2/L by December, possibly more.
> 
> ...


Hey idiot, Petroleum is a fossil fuel, and it is also a limited resource. I think you need to be barking up Mother Nature's tree, and leave Bush alone.

Side note: Gas per litre in Iraq is nearing 2 cents.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Die for oil sucker!


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

bobme said:


> Die for oil sucker!
> [snapback]1164241[/snapback]​


:nod:

Is it really worth fighting the Americans ?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i guess in some europen countries gas is round about 9 bucks a gallon or 4-5 euros, is this correct? cause if it is danm that's alot


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

I believe its 6 dollars a gallon in europe. Maybe it is 9 dollars a gallon.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Jamaica signs on to Venezuela's oil plan

THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

MONTEGO BAY, Jamaica -- Jamaica became the first Caribbean nation to finalize an agreement with Venezuela on a new plan for the South American nation to supply oil to countries throughout the region at below-market prices.

Prime Minister P.J. Patterson emerged from a private meeting early Wednesday with Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez to announce the details of Jamaica's participation in the PetroCaribe initiative - a plan to offer oil at flexible terms to 13 Caribbean nations.

Under the agreement with Jamaica, Venezuela will provide oil at a discounted rate of $40 per barrel, compared to the more than $60 that it now costs on the world market, Patterson said.

The deal, which takes effect on June 29, will initially involve about 22,000 barrels per day, the prime minister said.

Jamaica will be able to pay Venezuela in goods and services as well as through low-interest, long-term loans, he said.

"Much has been accomplished by strengthening the relationship between Venezuela and Jamaica," the prime minister said at a news conference early Wednesday.

Chavez said Venezuela is providing assistance that is better than what has been offered by lending institutions such as the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank. Chavez said "the era of cheap oil is over."

"Don't thank us. It is the call of conscience," Chavez said.

Chavez and Patterson also signed a bilateral agreement committing Venezuela to upgrading a refinery's production capacity from 30,000 barrels a day to 50,000 barrels a day. Venezuela has also agreed to contribute $60 million to a fund for socio-economic projects in Jamaica.

Venezuelan officials have been touring several Caribbean countries to follow up on the PetroCaribe agreement signed in June. The deal, which is meant to help small Caribbean economies cope with high fuel prices, offers generous financing for oil sales and favorable rates in exchange for goods, services or credit.

Venezuela is the world's fifth-largest oil exporter and the biggest in the Western Hemisphere.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Its clear what Chavez is trying to accomplish.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

User said:


> Its clear what Chavez is trying to accomplish.
> [snapback]1167120[/snapback]​


what is that?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

User said:


> bobme said:
> 
> 
> > Die for oil sucker!
> ...












j/k


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

bobme said:


> Die for oil sucker!
> [snapback]1164241[/snapback]​


wtf? is that supposed to be funny?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

User said:


> I believe its 6 dollars a gallon in europe. Maybe it is 9 dollars a gallon.
> [snapback]1167111[/snapback]​


In Holland it's 1,30 - 1,40 euro's per liter: so about 5-6 euro's (7-8 dollars) per gallon. Elsewhere in Europe it's slightly lower, as the Dutch have the honor to pay the most for our gas world-wide, but even there those prices are absurd


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

how much do europeans actually drive? In america, its common to drive 30 miles to work one way. I can't imagine europeans even need to drive very much.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

diddye said:


> how much do europeans actually drive? In america, its common to drive 30 miles to work one way. I can't imagine europeans even need to drive very much.
> [snapback]1167734[/snapback]​


You're right: an hour's commute is considered long here: most people in suburbs look for jobs in their direct vicinity, and since American cities are built much more open/spaceous, a 30 mile drive in Europe is not the same as a 30 mile drive in Europe, if you know what I mean.
Another thing is that public transport is much larger here, as Europe in general is much denser populated. Downside is that it's not very reliable (often delayed, overcrowded), uncomfortable, expensive, and because of that not very popular.
People here still use the car a lot, but compared to the US distances are much shorter here: but that is no reason for the absurd prices here...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> a 30 mile drive in Europe is not the same as a 30 mile drive in Europe, if you know what I mean.
> 
> [snapback]1167765[/snapback]​


dduuuhhh

because you guys use the metric system? 30 miles isnt 30 KM????


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > a 30 mile drive in Europe is not the same as a 30 mile drive in Europe, if you know what I mean.
> ...


Unless you're joking you didn't know what I meant :laugh:

I meant that in the US cities are designed in a much more open fashion (except downtown): a typical drive from a suburb to downtown in the US takes longer than in Europe (larger distances).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > Judazzz said:
> ...


damn you got me i was joking!

yeah i noticed when in europe shopping was very differnt, of course most all towns int eh us have little shops in the center of town but for the most part there are larger stores located in other parts fo towns or near major highways.. in the parts of europe i visited there werent really "shopping areas" like there are here, i went to a mall in amsterdam and walked around areas of london with alot of shops but its definately not structured like it is here..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Just got done filling my boat up , cost me 300 bucks







Just playing but thats what I got to look forward to , to a weekend on the river ..........yeah!!!!!


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Today in Canada, gas prices rose to $1.12/L in some parts of the country.
> 
> Iran just started it's Nuclear program back up, and say that they will choke the pumps if the Western world tries to stop them. Now, if this happens, I can only see oil prices rising higher. I heard the figure $2/L by December, possibly more.
> 
> ...


Believe what you want but we are not running out of oil. this country wants you to believe that. we have enough oil in the country. bush knows it he is just using oil as an excuse for war. he is raping this country. hes the one raising the prices







i bet all the ppl who voted for him his second term feel like asses let alone the ppl who voted his first term
--Los


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

in a way, i think it balances out....europeans drive much less then americans but pay more for gas. Americans pay less, but drive a lot more. Americans may fill up a tank for $50 every week while europeans only need to fill it every two weeks and pay $100.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> in a way, i think it balances out....europeans drive much less then americans but pay more for gas. Americans pay less, but drive a lot more. Americans may fill up a tank for $50 every week while europeans only need to fill it every two weeks and pay $100.
> [snapback]1167878[/snapback]​


that is not fair though... no matter how you look at it..


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

diddye said:


> in a way, i think it balances out....europeans drive much less then americans but pay more for gas. Americans pay less, but drive a lot more. Americans may fill up a tank for $50 every week while europeans only need to fill it every two weeks and pay $100.
> [snapback]1167878[/snapback]​


so what about us canadians? We are paying about 3.50 a gallon US for gas....


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

> so what about us canadians? We are paying about 3.50 a gallon US for gas....


That's exactly 1.08 $ / liter. In Quebec, we pay 1.14 $ / liter that's not fair and in Holland like judazz said they pay 1.97 $ / L


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

diddye said:


> how much do europeans actually drive? In america, its common to drive 30 miles to work one way. I can't imagine europeans even need to drive very much.
> [snapback]1167734[/snapback]​


I drive a Mile to work. I might atart riding my Bike someday soon to work.
Cause im....GANGSTA! But it would be hard to carry a 12 pk home ona Bike











MR HARLEY said:


> Just got done filling my boat up , cost me 300 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait....Before you filler up....... Girls in Bikinis going to be there? And most IMPORTANTLY, Alcohol?
If you answered yes to BOTH questions....Giddy Up and rock on Brujo Style!























Edit: Its OPEC f*cking ALL of us over on Gas!







OPEC


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > in a way, i think it balances out....europeans drive much less then americans but pay more for gas. Americans pay less, but drive a lot more. Americans may fill up a tank for $50 every week while europeans only need to fill it every two weeks and pay $100.
> ...


Well its supply and demand....americans consume a lot more oil then other countries. Its like the cost of buying piranhas in the amazon vs buying it in africa.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Big deal, raise the f*cking prices to 10 bucks a gallon and maybe, just maybe the thick headed idiots in our countries will stop wasting the sh*t so they can drive H2s around the suburbs pretending climate change doesn't exist.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

OR, the other countries can stop charging their citizens so much. In reality, are the prices in the US underpriced? Or is it overpriced in europe and canada? Go ask your local gas station why they're paying 3x what americans are paying. We dont control what they charge. Its your choice to pay that much so dont complain if americans are paying less. And americans that feel its unfair, you can be the first to do your part and pay $9 per gallon if it makes you feel better haha. Why not complain the arabs are paying pennies for their gas then? Why focus on americans? Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

diddye said:


> Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.
> [snapback]1168034[/snapback]​


i actually wonder, how much do the Chinese pay for gas?


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

diddye said:


> OR, the other countries can stop charging their citizens so much. In reality, are the prices in the US underpriced? Or is it overpriced in europe and canada? Go ask your local gas station why they're paying 3x what americans are paying. We dont control what they charge. Its your choice to pay that much so dont complain if americans are paying less. And americans that feel its unfair, you can be the first to do your part and pay $9 per gallon if it makes you feel better haha. Why not complain the arabs are paying pennies for their gas then? Why focus on americans? Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.
> [snapback]1168034[/snapback]​


I think a lot of it has to do with the fact that oil is still traded in US dollars. If it ever switches to euros or anything like that, look out, nevermind that th US's entire economy will take a huge hit.

when i replied earlier, i wasnt complaining that americans are paying less, rather, i was replying to the assertion taht europeans pay more because they drive less than americans. In canada, our cities are much closer to the US style, and are far more spread out. We drive just as much, yet pay more.

Oil is a weird thing, and i dont think anyone really truly understands how it is priced, and how that translates to gas prices.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

diddye said:


> OR, the other countries can stop charging their citizens so much. In reality, are the prices in the US underpriced? Or is it overpriced in europe and canada? Go ask your local gas station why they're paying 3x what americans are paying. We dont control what they charge. Its your choice to pay that much so dont complain if americans are paying less. And americans that feel its unfair, you can be the first to do your part and pay $9 per gallon if it makes you feel better haha. Why not complain the arabs are paying pennies for their gas then? Why focus on americans? Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.
> [snapback]1168034[/snapback]​


Also the US produces 8+ million barrels of oil a day but doesn't export which may help our prices by a tiny amount. Russia alone produces 9 million and exports 6 million, its surplus. Oil geography plays a role, even so prices are still absurd. Importing our sh*t from Arabia doesn't help.









'Only going to get worse. I seen a little punk ass bitch driving a hummer by himself, thanks for swallowing more gas for less mileage jackass. f*cker.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > OR, the other countries can stop charging their citizens so much. In reality, are the prices in the US underpriced? Or is it overpriced in europe and canada? Go ask your local gas station why they're paying 3x what americans are paying. We dont control what they charge. Its your choice to pay that much so dont complain if americans are paying less. And americans that feel its unfair, you can be the first to do your part and pay $9 per gallon if it makes you feel better haha. Why not complain the arabs are paying pennies for their gas then? Why focus on americans? Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.
> ...


well i have no idea how they determine the price per barel but after that they have to factor in the price of the refienery process and then delivery. in europe if they dont have a refinery relatively close the shipping alone could be a part of the problem.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> scrubbs said:
> 
> 
> > diddye said:
> ...


Well, we're relatively close to the Mid East, drill for our own oil/gas in the North Sea and possess some of the largest ports in the world (including Rotterdam, the largest one) - all factors that should contribute to a lower oil price, I'd expect.

The reason why it's so expensive here (at least here in Holland) is caused by tax policies - of every dollar we pay at the gas station, more than two thirds goes straight to the government in the form of taxes. It's those greedy bastards in The Hague that make us pay such insane prices, not world affairs, oil reserves, economic crises, OPEC, transportation costs or whatnot... Why else would the Dutch pay 10-15% more than our neighbouring countries?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

User said:


> diddye said:
> 
> 
> > OR, the other countries can stop charging their citizens so much. In reality, are the prices in the US underpriced? Or is it overpriced in europe and canada? Go ask your local gas station why they're paying 3x what americans are paying. We dont control what they charge. Its your choice to pay that much so dont complain if americans are paying less. And americans that feel its unfair, you can be the first to do your part and pay $9 per gallon if it makes you feel better haha. Why not complain the arabs are paying pennies for their gas then? Why focus on americans? Go ask the chinese how much they have to pay.
> ...


Good points...

Didye: I never thought about that, it could be the gov charging more taxes, since the UK kills people with taxes as it is...

and about the US producing... forgot about that...


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

Gasoline prices are relative to the govt taxation for a certain region. Say just for the sake of being easy oil is at $55/bbl (which is determined by OPEC on a scale of supply and demand)... a barrel is 55gal so $1/gal. (assuming more than gasoline is produced from this crude, and may carry some value, though not much). From there here in the US you have at least 40-50 cents in taxation total (from the state and fed govt)... Thats roughly $1.50/g at cost... now factor in refining and transportation as well as gas stations requiring profit to operate.

As a side note, I was reading an interesting article last night about shale oil. Shale oil is oil in semi pourous sedimentary rock, which is very expensive to extract. Apparently now there is a company in Utah that is saying they can do it for $10-20/bbl in cost (who knows if thats true, thats very cheap). To put shale oil in perspective... The US sits on over 70% of the worlds shale oil...which is about 2.9 trillion barrels. If oil companies could take advantage of just half of that, it would be more oil than the world has produced to date. The only problem is that the market has to prove that oil is not going back below $50/bbl in order to make the massive investment in shale worth while. Oil isnt going anywhere, we will just take advantage of places that were not previously profitable as the prices climb.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cadeucsb said:


> Gasoline prices are relative to the govt taxation for a certain region. Say just for the sake of being easy oil is at $55/bbl (which is determined by OPEC on a scale of supply and demand)... a barrel is 55gal so $1/gal. (assuming more than gasoline is produced from this crude, and may carry some value, though not much). From there here in the US you have at least 40-50 cents in taxation total (from the state and fed govt)... Thats roughly $1.50/g at cost... now factor in refining and transportation as well as gas stations requiring profit to operate.
> 
> As a side note, I was reading an interesting article last night about shale oil. Shale oil is oil in semi pourous sedimentary rock, which is very expensive to extract. Apparently now there is a company in Utah that is saying they can do it for $10-20/bbl in cost (who knows if thats true, thats very cheap). To put shale oil in perspective... The US sits on over 70% of the worlds shale oil...which is about 2.9 trillion barrels. If oil companies could take advantage of just half of that, it would be more oil than the world has produced to date. The only problem is that the market has to prove that oil is not going back below $50/bbl in order to make the massive investment in shale worth while. Oil isnt going anywhere, we will just take advantage of places that were not previously profitable as the prices climb.
> [snapback]1168734[/snapback]​


yeah but how do they get the shale oil? strip mines or some other enviromentlay devistating method? drilling atleast you can tap into huge under ground lakes of oil but extracting it from rock and earth could be extremely destructive. what if you house is over an area rich in this resource and some company deicdes you have to move to harvest this oil?

nothing tht sounds that good could actually be that good..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i have a question for you guys in europe.

are you charged income tax?
are you charged sales tax on food, alchool, tobacco and cloths?
are you charged property tax?

why does the govt charge so much on gas tax?

in the us taxes vary from state to state, in jersey theres no tax on cloths but tax on pretty much everythign else plus income and property tax's..


----------



## cadeucsb (Nov 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> cadeucsb said:
> 
> 
> > Gasoline prices are relative to the govt taxation for a certain region. Say just for the sake of being easy oil is at $55/bbl (which is determined by OPEC on a scale of supply and demand)... a barrel is 55gal so $1/gal. (assuming more than gasoline is produced from this crude, and may carry some value, though not much). From there here in the US you have at least 40-50 cents in taxation total (from the state and fed govt)... Thats roughly $1.50/g at cost... now factor in refining and transportation as well as gas stations requiring profit to operate.
> ...


Yea, usually mining... but were talking Green River Basin, WY... not much out there except oil rigs. Most of the land is held for oil use and most likely will never be developed because of that. The only factor preventing it is cost and always has.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> i have a question for you guys in europe.
> 
> are you charged income tax?
> are you charged sales tax on food, alchool, tobacco and cloths?
> ...


We pay taxes on gasoline, and are also charged income tax, property tax, tax on tobacco, alcohol, and all other consumer products we buy (two tarifs: 19% on luxury goods, 6% on basic commodities).


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Wait....Before you filler up....... Girls in Bikinis going to be there? And most IMPORTANTLY, Alcohol?
> If you answered yes to BOTH questions....Giddy Up and rock on
> Brujo Style


1)Yes 
2)Yes 
3)Anything else I need to put on my do to list for when Sir brujo vists us peseants.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > i have a question for you guys in europe.
> ...


do you have public health care? 
im just asking because those taxes shoudl be going somewhere noticable considering how much extra income that is for the country..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


DAMN that is alotta taxes... I too, was wondering if they get free health or something back...


----------

